# Akon - revealing photos of the 15 year old



## MsCuppyCakes (May 11, 2007)

http://www.tmz.com/2007/05/11/akons-...bait-revealed/


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 11, 2007)

I'm sorry, but those articles should not call what he did a "simulated rape."  And that little girl shouldn't have been in an 18+ club.  I don't condone what Akon did, because that's just disrespectful, period.  Pulling someone up onstage and humping them? Disgusting.  But I think the girl, her parents and the club are the most responsible.  The girl, at 15, knew she shouldn't have been in a nightclub.  Her parents should have known where she was, thats what responsible parents do, and the club should have better checked identification.  I'm not taking any of the blame off of Akon, but to throw around the word "rape" for his little onstage antics is just blowing this whole thing out of proportion.

She didn't have a problem with it until her nasty ass showed up on tv and all over the internet and risked getting in trouble.  By the looks of the pictures, she's having a damn good time getting thrusted around by Akon, so why all of a sudden does she feel so "violated?"  Because her minister father was gonna beat her ass for it, I'm sure.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 11, 2007)

Exactly. Now that the media is "on her" cause you know it doesn't take much to do a little research, her comments about being pulled on stage seem a little far-fetched.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 11, 2007)

Even if he did lie and say "Oh the winner of the dance contest gets a trip to Africa...." yeah okay, she was deceived, like an idiot.  Well, I watched the tape, and she appears to be laughing and smiling and getting really into it herself, wrapping her arms and legs around him like he's a prize.  Point is, she was underaged and snuck into a nightclub she knew she didn't belong in.  People call that rape?  I'd hate to hear what you call it when someone gets a girl drunk and nearly kills her trying to get himself off.

My friend sent her a Myspace message asking how it feels to be Akons controversy lol


----------



## GalleyGirl (May 11, 2007)

That girl does not look 14, nor dress like it.  I would die before ever letting a teenage daughter out dressed in what she was wearing.  God i sound old.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 11, 2007)

I doubt her parents knew where she was going. A lot of my friends in high school acted out like that and planned very well.  Friend A is sleeping at Friend Bs house, Friend B is sleeping at friend C's house and Friend C is sleeping at Friend As house.  Parents didn't call to check (my parents always wanted a phone number in case of an emergency or just to know where I was) so they could be in another country for the night, which was always Mexico, where checking IDs is rare, especially for scantilly clad girls.


----------



## hoemygosh (May 11, 2007)

it looks more like she's provoking this. and i dont see any "rape" going on. she sure doesn't look like she's telling him too stop. little slut. that's what.. lol.


----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_That girl does not look 14, nor dress like it.  I would die before ever letting a teenage daughter out dressed in what she was wearing.  God i sound old._

 

I totally agree.  If she was let in an 18+ club how is he supposed to know the difference.  She does not look like she is 14.


----------



## Hilly (May 11, 2007)

her myspace pics are ridiculous! she looks better than me and I am 23!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 12, 2007)

Did she just turn 15? I'm confused why I keep seeing 14 or 15. It's arbitrary.

I don't care if that's "normal" behavior for a 15 year, I think it's all messed up.

That's not simulated rape. It's simulated sex.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 12, 2007)

Her parents knew she was going out and her father said, upon seeing the video, "it's what teenagers do...she's dancing and having a good time". All this extra BS is coming from being caught looking like dumb ass parents with a fast ass child.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 13, 2007)

I love how they posted a link to her myspace so everyone in the world could see it. Its set to private now. but thats awful


----------



## MiCHiE (May 13, 2007)

Most likely, someone leaked her page to them. If you don't want to be found on MySpace, there are ways to make it happen. But, when a "friend" lets it out in the open....that's what happens. Ask Bobbi Christina. So, now she's just going to get harrassing messages until she deletes her profile.


----------



## mzreyes (May 13, 2007)

ummmm... she looks like a happy camper in that pic to me! lol!!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 13, 2007)

This chick is hardly sorry. She's just sorry her ass was busted while in sweet ecstasy with Acorny.


----------



## astronaut (May 13, 2007)

If you are a dee, please don't marry a dee, because then your children will beeee, dee dee dee


----------

